# supplyments



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

can anyone recommend good chicken supplement and vitamins


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

lifeguard is excellent, have seen a difference when they were all sneezing and also in egg quantity/quality generally.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What's in it, Stu?


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I lost a chicken in the last two days she was sneezing before we left for a few days and was dead when we got back. Not sure what happened got the rest of the flock on antibiotics just in case but I'm kind of worried


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

swcakes said:


> I lost a chicken in the last two days she was sneezing before we left for a few days and was dead when we got back. Not sure what happened got the rest of the flock on antibiotics just in case but I'm kind of worried


Hope the rest of the flock is ok.


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea of what might have happened


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

swcakes said:


> Does anyone have an idea of what might have happened


Well my chickens sneeze when they eat to fast maybe it chocked.


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't think so I found another one dead today  some are breathing kind if raspy


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> What's in it, Stu?


Life-Guard is a mix of natural antioxidants and vitamins .
ingredients-
vitamin premix(vit A,D,E,K,B,FOLIC ACID,PANTOTHENIC ACID,NICOTINAMIDE,BIOTIN)
GLUCOSAMINE SULPHATE
HERBS
PRODUCTS OF SEEDS,TUBERS AND ROOTS.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

swcakes said:


> I don't think so I found another one dead today  some are breathing kind if raspy


Oh , that is rotten. So sorry. I had one who sounded kinda stuffy a few weeks ago. Ended up putting the whole flock on antibiotics. So far so good. Good luck, hope you don't loose any more.


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya that is what I have done just to be on the safe side


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Have you tried cleaning out the coop? Maybe that will help.


----------



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

swcakes said:


> Ya that is what I have done just to be on the safe side[/


----------



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

what are you using on floor of the coop and whats the ventilation in the coop like


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

We have vent around the top of the coup and I think it enough we clean it regulary but we do have 11 chickens


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe on the floor we are using Cedar or some other type od wood shavings


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Sounds like they have a respiratory infection. It is contagious between them, and when you have the first one that sneezes and rattles, the whole slew of them need to be on antibiotics. Good luck!!


----------



## packard82uk (Oct 16, 2012)

swcakes said:


> I believe on the floor we are using Cedar or some other type od wood shavings


if using un filtered saw dust or wood shaving that will give breathing problem


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Never use cedar, only pine


----------



## swcakes (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it is pine now that I'm thinking about it but i will have to ask my husband to make sure


----------

